# Happy May Day!



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

*Since some are missing May Day here is a thread for celebrating it!*

*Put on your dancing shoes, eat, drink whatever, and have a good time!*


A bit about May Day celebrated May 1:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_Day


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Mister E (May 1, 2020)

Seems strange that the UK has seen fit to make next Friday an official holiday here instead of today , which is actually May Day ?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

Mister E said:


> Seems strange that the UK has seen fit to make next Friday an official holiday here instead of today , which is actually May Day ?


Yes it's off indeed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2020)




----------

